# Ed Coan inducted into York hall of fame.



## turbobusa (Aug 16, 2014)

Our own Eddie Coan was inducted into the York hall of fame friday
That is just so old school cool. Could not think of a more deserving inductee. I'm sure Psych, Its me, Chickenhawk Iron built and other friends of Ed would agree. A big Congrats to the G.O.A. T.. !!!!
Thanks , T.....................


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 16, 2014)

:headbang::yeahthat:


----------



## MattG (Aug 16, 2014)

Congrats Ed! Awesome achievement :headbang:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 16, 2014)

Congrats Ed


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 16, 2014)

Congrats Ed!  Well deserved!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 16, 2014)

Well, deserved for sure and a bit overdue IMHO. That being said, I can see the chalk and dust flying at Quads now as other young bucks step up in an effort to follow the Master.

Hawk


----------



## srd1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Awsome very much deserved for sure!!!!!


----------



## psych (Aug 17, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> Well, deserved for sure and a bit overdue IMHO. That being said, I can see the chalk and dust flying at Quads now as other young bucks step up in an effort to follow the Master.
> 
> Hawk



Better not be making that chalk fly, I'd bust some ones ass!!! You know we don't clean shit in there!! LOL  

For real, hate it when kids fuck with the chalk.

And congrats Ed!! Got some pics on my phone. His banner is up there at the facility. You can see it if you watched the Westside pro meet.


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 17, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> Well, deserved for sure and a bit overdue IMHO. That being said, I can see the chalk and dust flying at Quads now as other young bucks step up in an effort to follow the Master.
> 
> Hawk



I'm not big on PLing but I know who Ed is and what he means to the sport.

WTF took so long to put him in?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 18, 2014)

Way awesome.  Big Congrats to Ed!
:headbang:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 31, 2014)

Well about time they realized skill.
                :sSig_youtheman::sSig_cool2:


----------



## Alinshop (Aug 31, 2014)

Congrats man! What an honor....


----------

